# ANY one in Louisiana esp baton rouge?



## Guest (Apr 5, 2006)

is there anyone out there from this mosquito infested flood prone plot of land i call home.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Greetings, you would be looking for Porchesales. He lives in Baton Rouge, and works in New Orleans. :lol: Join up and start posting. Introduce yourself on the forum index -> introduce yourself. 8)


----------



## PorscheSales (Mar 20, 2006)

actually im the one who posted this question and for some reason it registered as guest lol. I live and work in Baton rouge but i am From New Orleans originally.


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Yes.


----------

